# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Eggs on the ground

## 2kdime

What a day!

Had eggs on the ground on my way to work

Worked overtime

Got home late due to traffic

Photobucket crashed, had to open a flickr account.

18 good and 1 slug

What I saw when I got home



Egg size



Eggs setup in tubs



Momma after getting cleaned up

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Its crazy how they are still as chunky as can be even after laying all those huge eggs. Congrats on the nice clutch  :Good Job:  What was she paired to? Expecting any cool colors?

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## joepythons

Congrats  :Good Job:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## twan

Congrats and best of luck. :Very Happy:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

I was expecting some silly parody of 'pants on the ground' but that certainly wasn't the case. Best of luck with the clutch! Momma must be glad to have those big eggs out of her. 

Dennis

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## mr. s

THOSE THINGS ARE HUGE! Awesomeness.

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh my God.. Those eggs are HUGE!  Can you get some comparison photos of the female so I get an idea of her size?  Just because those eggs are just massive so that female has to be a big girl too :Surprised: 

Good luck with those eggs!  As always, I expect photos of the little ones when they are out of the egg :Smile:  I honestly have never seen any photos of baby Bloods right out of the egg :Razz:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## Sandy_01

Alright,

 Congrats. Fine looking clutch, cant wait to see what hatches.

How much water are you using in the egg boxes? About one inch? Let me know how that works for you.

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

I used 3 layers of the light diffuser and filled the tubs up about 1 1/2 layers high. I've heard people having success with this method hatching a variety of eggs out. 

I also did some testing with different methods before she laid them, testing to see how much condensation built up, humidity levels...etc etc


She was bred to a Lylly line VPI malet thats het albino, not really banking on her being het as well, just shooting for some nice reds.

Here's an old picture of the male, I'll get a new one once he comes out of shed.



Tiff-











> Alright,
> 
>  Congrats. Fine looking clutch, can’t wait to see what hatches.
> 
> How much water are you using in the egg boxes? About one inch? Let me know how that works for you.

----------


## Tikall

Sooo nice. Congrats on the clutch! Can't wait to see what hatches out.  :Very Happy:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-18-2010)

----------


## redpython

nice!

looks like i have lost my touch.  no eggs for me.

----------

_2kdime_ (05-19-2010)

----------


## LadyOhh

Congrats, Trev!!

Very nice!  :Smile:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-19-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

What happened Jason?

I thought you said you'd seen her ovulate a while back?






> nice!
> 
> looks like i have lost my touch.  no eggs for me.

----------


## Minja777

Congrats on eggs , shes a looker  :Smile:

----------


## Askook

Good Luck.

----------


## 2kdime

Been saying I'd get pictures of the male up after he shed....

----------


## Tikall

WOW the dad looks amazing now! He looked more brown in the old pictures, but he's on fire now. I love how he's kept the yellow on the back.

----------

_2kdime_ (05-23-2010)

----------


## snakey68

congrats mate good to see you doing so well with them  :Good Job:

----------

_2kdime_ (06-12-2010)

----------


## 5snakes

Beauties!! love to see those babies!! I think bloods are so0o00o gorgeous.

----------

_2kdime_ (06-17-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Thanks guys!

Incubation is going good

Lost 1 egg, so Im down to 17 good, but they're all still looking good.

Today is day 31

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow. What beauties! Good Luck~

----------

_2kdime_ (06-17-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Eggs are hatching!!!!

YESSSSSSSS!!!

FINALLY :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandy_01

I was just thinking of asking about this. Congratulations. You must post some pics of the little sausages for us to drool over.

 :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_2kdime_ (07-15-2010)

----------


## 2kdime



----------

_Sandy_01_ (07-15-2010)

----------


## stratus_020202

Awww. That is so cute! I can't believe how big thier noggins are compared to a bp. It will be nice to see the whole clutch when they are all out. Congrats!

----------

_2kdime_ (07-15-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

FIRST snake is out!

----------


## lillyorchid

Anymore come out to say hi to the world?

----------


## AkHerps

Very awesome, that little one is soo cute!

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Here were the next 3 out, and then a "check up" on them shot

They're flighty little buggers!

But after the first preliminary pop, lookin like a lot of girls :Very Happy:

----------


## GenePirate

Sweet!  They're beautiful.  Now I can get some sleep.  (Told you I would wait up.)

----------

_2kdime_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Hopefully no one is getting sick of photos :Very Happy: 

Top-male

Bottom-Female

----------


## Jerhart

Very nice...so ya get the pop'n down?  :Wink:

----------

_2kdime_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Dude its SOO easy with these little babies!

Get my fingers in position and then wham, get hit with some pee.....well I just wipe that off...

Then just pop em, twice to make sure.

Females are without a doubt females, males without a doubt are males, haha

I just cant pop the bigger animals and was worried it wasnt gonna happen with these guys.

You makin it out to the show tomorrow?







> Very nice...so ya get the pop'n down?

----------


## Jerhart

> Dude its SOO easy with these little babies!
> 
> Get my fingers in position and then wham, get hit with some pee.....well I just wipe that off...
> 
> Then just pop em, twice to make sure.
> 
> Females are without a doubt females, males without a doubt are males, haha
> 
> I just cant pop the bigger animals and was worried it wasnt gonna happen with these guys.
> ...


yessir...hatchlings are easy.  Older/larger animals are just a lot stronger 'down there'...they tend to put up more of a fight by curling their tails in and all that good stuff.

Yeah I should be there when doors open...gonna drag my old man their.  He has always been curious what they are all about...

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## stratus_020202

Those are sooo gorgeous!!! Hopefully will get to see some of these beauties tomorrow. There were quite a few big ones at the last show, not a whole lot of little ones. Congrats on a beautiful clutch  :Smile:

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## GoingPostal

Congrats!  Great looking babies, I really need to get a blood one of these days.

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Well first round of popping is over.....

4.13!

Also ended up with a one eyed snake, not quite sure what to do with her yet....

----------


## GoingPostal

Awww, poor one eyed baby!  No other defects just sell her as a pet, I don't breed so I wouldn't really care if one of my snakes only had one eye, they seem to do alright like that, have a friend with a one eyed RTB.  Adds character.

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Word

She's not all that messed up, but yeah as long as she eats...

Im sure I'll just have a cheap adoption fee for her 

Here she is








> Awww, poor one eyed baby!  No other defects just sell her as a pet, I don't breed so I wouldn't really care if one of my snakes only had one eye, they seem to do alright like that, have a friend with a one eyed RTB.  Adds character.

----------


## BPHERP

Damn, I am not used to seeing clutches that size. Nice.

----------

_2kdime_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## Jadonh

I have a little experience with bloods, Have 2 right now a black and Sumatran red, would love to adopt the one-eyed female you got in pics, they are all gorgeous but I have to agree it adds character and personality. Congrats and good luck.

----------


## ice#1

how old and how big where the parents when you first bred them I'm curious cause i got me a female yearling then getting a breeding pair of t albinos this winter


also wandering do they come into there color as they mature cause of all the bloods i have seen none match what mine looks like color wise. mines more of a tan color closest i seen to a match was t albino's but they were hatchlings and the adults looked nothing like the babies

----------


## 2kdime

Female is around 5 or 6 years old i believe

Male is 3 or 4

Post pics of your animals, I'll try and give you a good guess at what they will look like as adults









> how old and how big where the parents when you first bred them I'm curious cause i got me a female yearling then getting a breeding pair of t albinos this winter
> 
> 
> also wandering do they come into there color as they mature cause of all the bloods i have seen none match what mine looks like color wise. mines more of a tan color closest i seen to a match was t albino's but they were hatchlings and the adults looked nothing like the babies

----------


## ice#1

unsure of even who the breeder was as i got it from my cousins son who got it from pet shop who got it from a trade-in on another snake

here's link to pic it's over at fuana classifieds in my album http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...pictureid=8264

----------


## 2kdime

That snake is about as red as its gonna get

It will likely darken up though as it ages, becoming more and more brown, especially along the spine.

Id say it COULD be an import, only because it has those scars on its back, that or it was fed live and someone didnt pay attention and the rat chewed on the snake. The scarring seems to be common on actual imported animals.






> unsure of even who the breeder was as i got it from my cousins son who got it from pet shop who got it from a trade-in on another snake
> 
> here's link to pic it's over at fuana classifieds in my album http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...pictureid=8264

----------


## Boanerges

Congrats on the beautiful babies Trevor  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------

_2kdime_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## Paysons Bps

YouTube - Pants On The Ground !!! American Idol Season 9 -Larry Platt (HQ) [Remix]

----------


## littleindiangirl

Big congrats on the nice clutch Trevor!  :Good Job:

----------

_2kdime_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

I could say the same!

Congrats on your Sumatran clutch!






> Big congrats on the nice clutch Trevor!

----------


## ice#1

> That snake is about as red as its gonna get
> 
> It will likely darken up though as it ages, becoming more and more brown, especially along the spine.
> 
> Id say it COULD be an import, only because it has those scars on its back, that or it was fed live and someone didnt pay attention and the rat chewed on the snake. The scarring seems to be common on actual imported animals.



it's suppose to be captive born just the pet shop told my cousins son they got it from a guy that breeds for them but my cousin is related to the guy that breeds for them and he has never breed bloods.

also that aint scaring thats what i thought at first to but it's got just that one strip of black scales on back only like 15 or 20 black scales in a row. they actually appeared while I've had her and all I've feed here is f/t well other then when first got it gave it a couple pinkies (yes i know Lil to small of prey but usually got at least 50 pinkies on hand trying to get breeding colony of mice set up so figured a few pinkies was better then 1 mouse i like to vary there food here and sometimes going a Lil bigger prey sometimes Lil smaller prey

----------


## ice#1

i dont know if its true or if there is a morph but my cousin was in the pet shop he got it from when the guy who traded it in came in so he asked him and the guy said it is a firetruck red if that is a type or not i have not clue as just getting into bloods and aint done a whole lot or research on morphs 

i myself think the guy just made up a name for it cause it is by no means red let alone the red of a firetruck or even close to it.

----------


## 2kdime

That sounds descriptive and not so much the name of an actual morph.

Now are there normal reds out there that could be as red as a fire truck? Sure.....

Are there morphs out there that are as red as a fire truck? Sure......

But neither one are called fire trucks......

People like to make up their own names for stuff that has already been named if that helps.....






> i dont know if its true or if there is a morph but my cousin was in the pet shop he got it from when the guy who traded it in came in so he asked him and the guy said it is a firetruck red if that is a type or not i have not clue as just getting into bloods and aint done a whole lot or research on morphs 
> 
> i myself think the guy just made up a name for it cause it is by no means red let alone the red of a firetruck or even close to it.

----------


## ice#1

thats kind of what i thought and right after i posted that i searched google for fire truck red blood pythons did come back with a couple hits but no morphs called fire truck red did see where it said some normals can be as red as a fire truck but nothing about a morph

----------

